# انواع الصيانة واهدافها



## عايض (2 أغسطس 2010)

شرح مبسط عن انواع الصيانة واهدافها ويفيدك خصوصا في المقابلات الشخصية 
واشوف ردودكم


----------



## م.م فادي (2 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## م احمد خلف (6 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا لك اخي الكريم*​


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (6 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## abo-habiba1 (7 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس أحمد عاشور (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*شكرا جزيلاً*​


----------



## blue rose (17 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Alhalqabi1 (29 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## رضا الشاهد (31 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## m_aboelela30 (1 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فييييييييييييييييييييك


----------



## رضا الشاهد (7 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (7 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## Salehtop (14 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك اللـٌہ فيك عمل اكثر من رائع


----------

